

Canadian firms plan to try to make car from hemp - chopsueyar
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2010/08/canadian-firms-plan-to-try-to-make-car-from-hemp/1

======
stretchwithme
I don't know about the hemp, ut what the world needs is an open source car.
you know, one that works like the PC where can upgrade every subsystem as it
wears out with something way better than original.

ok, so cars need a lot of integration so it probably wouldn't be a great car,
but it sure would be cheaper.

